# Delta 1642 lathe?



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone know about this lathe? There is a used one listed, supposedly 8 years old but used only 1 hour. $1500 with some other items (chisels and One Way 4 jaw scroll chuck).


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't know Delta made a 1642. I know Jet makes a 1642. Could it be a 46-756? a picture would help identify it. I know the 46-756 sold for about $2000 and depending on how many turning tools you get along with the chuck it may be a decent deal.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It is the same lathe as the Delta 46-745 with variable speed reversing 1.5hp motor.


----------

